# A big package arrived today



## barry richardson (May 3, 2013)

Had a big package leaning against my door when I got home today. Ol Duckman did it again. Thanks Duck! your too kind. The wood is awsome! I will try n do it justice. Just let me know when I can do anything for YOU buddy


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Had a big package leaning against my door when I got home today. Ol Duckman did it again. Thanks Duck! your too kind. The wood is awsome! I will try n do it justice. Just let me know when I can do anything for YOU buddy



no problem barry im sure youll put it it good use enjoy duck


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2013)

Do you think your wife would like a keepsake box made from it? Couldn't get it to you by mothers day, But I would like to make something like that for ya...


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Do you think your wife would like a keepsake box made from it? Couldn't get it to you by mothers day, But I would like to make something like that for ya...



that would be wonderfull barry. iv seen your boxes there beutiful thanks duck


----------

